# Overgrown?..lol



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Just an old pic to compare to









And today...
from the front









side view (yep, presses up against front glass)









what's the top look like, you ask









opened up, from the side









opened up from the front









right side from the front


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

haha oh man


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Jesus I thought my tanks were overgrown!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

wOw ! Any Frogs In There ? Whens The Last Time You Saw Them ? LoL !


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Think you might need a torch for this one !


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Lol, there's 4 mancreeks in there. Believe it or not, they're actually pretty easy to find.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

GSXR_MURRHEE said:


> Lol, there's 4 mancreeks in there. Believe it or not, they're actually pretty easy to find.



What about the bromeliads, when the last time you saw them?


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

you can see 1 in the last picture.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

JoshH said:


> What about the bromeliads, when the last time you saw them?


There's only one left, way in the back. Scale mites killed the rest unfortunatly. That's the main reason I've let it go wild.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

That sucks, right now mine are under whitefly attack.......

I bet the frogs love it in there though, have they bred yet?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the first pic looks great, i woudl keep up with the trimming more often.


----------



## Courtney8526 (Nov 2, 2008)

I see a frog.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

JoshH said:


> That sucks, right now mine are under whitefly attack.......
> 
> I bet the frogs love it in there though, have they bred yet?


That sucks, have you tried dry ice yet? Yeah the frogs seem to love all the cover. They've been breeding in there for a couple of years. They started off a 1.2 trio, the 4th frog is actually one of the babies from about 6 months ago that I could never catch.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

Maybe a weed whacker I don't think you could get a lawnmower in there. That's funny.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

"Maybe a weed whacker"

more like a chainsaw 

looks great though!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Very lush growth, lovely and wild 

Off Topic: Im looking to construct a hood for my 4foot, and the sketches i drew out are exactly like yours, if you could give me a quick run down on how you constructed it, id be very greatful, assuming you did build it and its not manufactured 

Thanks 

Richie


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

R1ch13 said:


> Very lush growth, lovely and wild
> 
> Off Topic: Im looking to construct a hood for my 4foot, and the sketches i drew out are exactly like yours, if you could give me a quick run down on how you constructed it, id be very greatful, assuming you did build it and its not manufactured
> 
> ...


Sorry Richie but I didn't build it, my brother in law gave it to me a while back.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I love it! That's wild!


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Still haven't attacked that yet, Sean???

You should just offer people to come by for plant trimmings--Free Creeping Fig to anyone that wants any!!!


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

CHuempfner said:


> Still haven't attacked that yet, Sean???
> 
> You should just offer people to come by for plant trimmings--Free Creeping Fig to anyone that wants any!!!


Lol, actually I've trimmed it back twice since you were here. I should have gave you more.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

welllll...it looks good from the top LOL. bring in a dry season and burn everything down, then see what grows out of the ashes hehehe


----------



## TsReptiles (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow just Slightly Over Grown......... poor frogs you guna have to install a "You are Here" sign to help your frogs navigate the tank.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I know they say that creeping fig takes over, but I've never seen anything like this!!!


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I know, most of my plants are growing great and I can't get the creeping fig to.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I think there's an aboriginal tribe in there that's never had contact with the outside world! Send in an anthropopogist!


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

boogsawaste said:


> I know they say that creeping fig takes over, but I've never seen anything like this!!!





bobberly1 said:


> I know, most of my plants are growing great and I can't get the creeping fig to.


It starts off super slow, then it freaking explodes. All of that and much more started from 2 six inch cuttings. You have been warned, lol.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

frogparty said:


> I think there's an aboriginal tribe in there that's never had contact with the outside world! Send in an anthropopogist!


Think I might have heard a didgeridoo the other day when feeding, lmao.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

GSXR_MURRHEE said:


> It starts off super slow, then it freaking explodes. All of that and much more started from 2 six inch cuttings. You have been warned, lol.


I personally can't wait, too much of my background's bare and I love how it looks.

So are you planning on keeping your tank like this or are you going to trim it down? Seems successful. By the way, you could make a little $$$ selling the cuttings here.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm going to be taking all the mancreeks out of there and splitting them up into 2 new tanks. Once that's done I'm probably gonna trim it back some and put in some of my other frogs, just not sure which ones yet.


----------



## csdemarinis (Sep 17, 2008)

how long has it been going without pruning?


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

csdemarinis said:


> how long has it been going without pruning?


I think it's been about a month or so since the last time I cut it back.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, I went ahead and trimmed the creeping fig on the left side back a little today but didn't do the right side. Saw stuff that I forgot was in there, lol. 










My packed container of cuttings from that side (gonna use them for another tank)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ha! I can almost see the background now


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, my little mini jungle is no more. Took about an hour of cutting stuff, and I filled up about half a garbage bag with cuttings, lol. Haven't seen the background or coco hut on the left side for about 2 years. Also got my waterfall working again too.


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Didn't lose the Mancreeks in the process did ya? 

That tank looks pretty barren now. I picked up frognuts 30g Cube with a Mancreek female. Its got a different flora, but looks alot like yours did a couple months ago.  

Are you putting in some new plants? A few broms? Has this group been breeding for you? You can see one of them in an earlier picture...a nice looking morph indeed.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I wish my tanks would grow like that....haha


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

did some major trimming huh? are you gonna add some other plants or just wait for the ones that are there to grow in again?


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Lol, defenitely a big change. Mancreeks are still doing great, I moved them into a 45 tall. I think catching them was the easiest part of doing this, only took about 10 or 15 minutes. 

I probably won't be putting any more broms in there,because I'm worried about any left over scale mites, but I'll put some other plants in there. The little bit of plants that are left, I'll let grow out some too.

This is their new home. Once it grows in some more I think it'll look pretty good.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

Was the Creeping Fig planted in the substrate or aerial pots? I don't want my creeping fig to take over my tanks. I'd imagine it'd be easier to take care of if its in an aerial pot.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

It all started from two pieces that were planted in the substrate. Creeping fig is slow to start, but once it gets going...good luck keeping it contained lol. I'm sure if you trim it up every week or so it's managable, but even from a hanging basket it's going to try to spread out.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Im taking a cultural anthropology class, ill come document the tribe . . plus I'll bring my didgeridoo, I should fit right in lol


----------

